# Tiger Amazon Tree Boas



## UrbanJungles (Aug 31, 2007)

Woohoo...another litter!








I've been working with this bloodline for over 10 years now, this litter represents my f3 generation of striped Amazon tree boas.  I was lucky enough to be working at a friend's wholesale operation the day the mom arrived in a Suriname shipment...these are such awesome snakes!

























Enjoy!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

Gorgeous and Congrats! How much do these go for?


----------



## Brian F. (Aug 31, 2007)

That first pic is great!  Nine heads in the air, very inquisitive.  Very nice looking animals.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice species! Congrats!


----------



## Melmoth (Aug 31, 2007)

Beautiful snakes- congrats :clap:


----------



## zacattack (Aug 31, 2007)

beautiful! 


+1 for wanting to know how much they go for


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been holding back the majority of these to outcross and refine the bloodline but these are going for 2k+ depending on the patterning.  It's a co-dominant gene so all you need is 1 to make lots of baby tigers.

Most are already sold for this year.  But I'll entertain trades for LOTS and LOTS of sling...jk.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 31, 2007)

those are awesome! i luv amazons,wow ive seen the leopard amazons around here and there,but those are killer! thanks for sharing:clap:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks, I keep Leopards as well.
Here are some offspring from a couple of years ago...


----------



## zimbu (Aug 31, 2007)

They're all so beautiful and healthy looking!  I love the first shot especially, they all look so lively.  Do you have any pics of your adults?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## sidguppy (Sep 1, 2007)

Those colors.... 

gorgeous!

*Brian wrote:*


> That first pic is great! Nine heads in the air, very inquisitive


looks more like extremely defensive nasty bad tempered critters to me  

I used to work in a reptile zoo and on occasion we had a shipment of babies of snakes like that (Corallus hortulanus if I'm not mistaken) and I really hated these things. 
they look really nice and cute and then I had to clean the cage or replace the waterbowl, pry 4 or 5 of these nasties from my hand or arm (they seem to know where the gloves end; bastards!), get out the first aid kit, put some iodine on all the lil' holes they made in my skin.....they have a LOT of tiny needle like teeth wich are razorsharp and they bite at the drop of a hat.....

a wee little snake with a LOT of character in my experience.
bastards
 

still a very nice clutter and some serious awesome breeding going on here! amazing stuff


----------



## Nivek (Sep 2, 2007)

Nine gorgeous heads looking for something to bite! I love ATB's and their take on the world attitude, lol. Truly spectacular snakes! Congrats on the success with them as well.:clap:


----------



## Schlyne (Sep 5, 2007)

I love that first shot.  Nice batch of little nippers


----------



## jonnysebachi (Sep 10, 2007)

Awsome babies, I have been thinking of trying those snakes.  If i have questions i will keep you in mind for resources.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 17, 2007)

My website also features alot of caresheets and info...if you have any other questions just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Morax (Sep 19, 2007)

*congrats!!*

imagine waking up to all those heads in your face...beautyful atb's snakes i love there colors your a lucky guy....congrats:clap:


----------

